# UEFA Champions League



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

WHo els is pumped for Uefa CHamp league? 
FORZA JUVE! 


E	Man. United	0-0	Villarreal	
E	Celtic	0-0	AaB 
F	FC Steaua Bucureşti	0-1	Bayern	
F	Lyon	2-2	Fiorentina 
G	Porto	3-1	Fenerbahçe 
G	Dynamo Kyiv	1-1	Arsenal 
H	Juventus	1-0	Zenit 
H	Real Madrid	2-0	BATE
Chelsea	4-0	Bordeaux 
A	Roma	1-2	CFR 
B	Panathinaikos	0-2	Internazionale 
B	Bremen	0-0	Anorthosis 
C	Basel	1-2	Shakhtar 
C	Barcelona	3-1	Sporting 
D	PSV	0-3	Atlético 
D	Marseille	1-2	Liverpool


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm freakin excited as hell, man. I wan't to see how far ManU can go in their defense.

I know Chelsea and Liverpool will go far because they are very strong in Europe.

This season is absolutely packed,, but if I had to pick a dark horse, I'd probably go with Cluj, based on their performance against Roma.

But well see.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn soccer. About the only sport I can't get into.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I love this tourney- keeps me satisified in between World Cups. :thumb02:​


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

honestly ! i prefer uefa than any world or euro cup..>! 
i think juve will have a great comeback this year!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Juve's not exactly the same team they were 2-3 years ago,they're getting really old and didnt have many big signings this year. But they're still skilled as hell, so we'll see.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

WarHERO said:


> Damn soccer. About the only sport I can't get into.


you should watch Chelsea,Liverpool,Arsenal, or Man U beat up on teams like Bolten, Everton, or Fulham and the such.


----------



## Robbsville (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking forward to a good tournament, always great to watch the best teams playing each other. I know Zenit are in a really tough group but I put my money on them as maybe an outsider.


----------



## IhitU.uHITfloor (Sep 17, 2007)

Based on the success that we have had so far this season, I will have to go with the GOONERS! Arsenal play such a great style of attacking football, and I truly believe that if our young guns can catch fire that there will be no one who will be able to beat us. Here is to the Gunners winning some silverware this year. WAR GOONERS!!!


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

I still believe in my la veccia senore FORZA JUVE


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Blanconeri are the ones who i would like to see win this.. after being dropped in the second division make a comeback right next year .. tragic death of 2 young ballers of them .. that need´s to be rewarded by a big comeback here .. and since i have a dislike 4 the AC Milan i hope some other then them wins it .. don´t care who just not them .. plus Juventus has a Croat ( thanks to M.Taylor breaking Da Silva´s leg Knezevic is the only 1 i know playing in this competition) and i wish he gets far with his club ..


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

MAN juve is loosing ( i wish trezeguet and buffon were around ! but iaquinta scored yee. lol its 2-1 
juve via 3-2 imo lol
**** YEA ! its 2-2


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

anyone saaaw champ league? juventus vs real was sooo ******* sick! WAR JUVE !


----------

